# Edlington to conisborough water tunnel – october 2011



## Urban Witness (Nov 8, 2011)

*History - From looking in to the minimal history available of this place it appears to have been for the water supply to Conisbrough and is shown on maps from 1892. I its also believed to have carried water from the reservoir at Thrybergh to Doncaster.



Date of Explore – October 29th 2011

Explored By - Shane, Kerry and Maisie (dog)
*


This was our first explore, As its just down the road from me i decided to take a look,

I printed of a few maps and marked them up with important information of my plans and gave to my best mate just in case anything went wrong.

I dont know much about the tunnel but i have added some ideas of what it was used for above in the history section. If you know anymore about it please leave a comment.

So after finishing work at 1pm we went home for some dinner, We didn’t know how long we would be, and we had a few more leads we wanted to check out after, best to go on a full stomach.

I packed my bag got the torches together wellies on and hi-viz jacket and flashing collar for the dog.

I had a vague idea of where the tunnel was but its a guess as to where the entrance sat. We headed of to where i thought the entrance sat and came straight across it. That’s a bonus!

I got my gloves on and grabbed the torched and sqeezed my way through the small opening to check it was clear. After confirming it i called in Kerry and the dog.

so let the explore begin…

*First thing we came across is a wheel barrow .. god only knows how that got in there..*






Next we came across the start or the pipe,






My exploring partners






ahh Some fresh air 






came across a paint pot






Some of the roof has metal sheets, this is the effect it has got to






The Walls repeatedly went from brick – stone – brick ..






Nice Stone Section






Me and the dog..






this is a nice change from the first brick one. We came across 3 of these air shafts but i believe there are 4.






16.01.85… hope thats a true date






Some form of supports






We are not alone!






We got to a point where there was so many spiders and they was getting bigger and bigger, and the space getting smaller and wetter.

I put the camera away and we started walking back,

this is the way in and out for us..











We was in the tunnel for about 1hr 30mins and was a great explore,

shane

p.s i hope this report is welcome here


----------



## phill.d (Nov 8, 2011)

I liked that, It was obviously a fun trip, good to see exploration like that now and again


----------



## PaulPowers (Nov 8, 2011)

Nice report  

A little advice is to not use flash, instead use a tripod and set your camera up for a long exposure and light paint


----------



## Urban Witness (Nov 8, 2011)

PaulPowers said:


> Nice report
> 
> A little advice is to not use flash, instead use a tripod and set your camera up for a long exposure and light paint



i had broke my tripod the night before down at harworth colliery pit  i have a new one now though , looking at your site it works a treat :wcool:


----------



## PaulPowers (Nov 8, 2011)

Urban Witness said:


> i had broke my tripod the night before down at harworth colliery pit  i have a new one now though , looking at your site it works a treat :wcool:




Flattery will get you almost everywhere 

I'm not a photographer just a guy with a few tricks


----------



## Urban Witness (Nov 8, 2011)

PaulPowers said:


> Flattery will get you almost everywhere
> 
> I'm not a photographer just a guy with a few tricks



i like tunnel photos you just dont see it in life.. unless you go in them haha.. its just finding them , not like building where theres a chance of walking past and noticing a place ..


----------



## dannylaing (Nov 8, 2011)

Looked really interesting both,don'tb think the beer tank would get through that hole lol,good pics!


----------



## fluffy5518 (Nov 9, 2011)

This type of report is MORE than welcome here !! We ( well me actually !!) cant get enough of underground sites and espescially unusual ones such as this. Keep 'em coming !!


----------



## night crawler (Nov 9, 2011)

Great report and done with you other half, never get mine going along though I must say the dog might. Is that one of those Cave Spiders Fluffy loves so much.
When is the next one?


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 9, 2011)

Nice one bud, great pix.


----------



## krela (Nov 9, 2011)

Definitely welcome! Thank you


----------



## Em_Ux (Nov 9, 2011)

Ewww hate the spider!

Looks like you had a good explore.

Thanks for posting


----------



## Urban Witness (Nov 9, 2011)

thanks guys, i have another report of a disused railway but its nothing really worth posting, i have a few places on my list to vist, will look forward to posting them


----------



## Urban Witness (Nov 9, 2011)

night crawler said:


> Great report and done with you other half, never get mine going along though I must say the dog might. Is that one of those Cave Spiders Fluffy loves so much.
> When is the next one?



yeah its a cave spider there was so many and they were getting bigger!..

next one when i find one haha


----------



## PaulPowers (Nov 9, 2011)

Cave spiders are nasty but stick to the walls at least 

Have you been to Thorpe Marsh yet?


----------



## Urban Witness (Nov 9, 2011)

PaulPowers said:


> Cave spiders are nasty but stick to the walls at least
> 
> Have you been to Thorpe Marsh yet?



Not yet I mentioned it to my other half last night so it's on the list


----------



## RichCooper (Nov 9, 2011)

Are those air vents the things in the field opposite the water tower ?


----------



## Urban Witness (Nov 9, 2011)

RichCooper said:


> Are those air vents the things in the field opposite the water tower ?



yes mate .. just checked on google maps


----------



## RichCooper (Nov 9, 2011)

Cheers I often wondered what they were


----------



## Urban Witness (Nov 9, 2011)

RichCooper said:


> Cheers I often wondered what they were



get your self down there .. mind the spiders are the conisborough side


----------



## RichCooper (Nov 9, 2011)

Urban Witness said:


> get your self down there .. mind the spiders are the conisborough side



lol think im to large to fit through the hole or too old to get back out


----------

